# Google Play Anmeldung mit Realnamen?



## Tim1974 (27. April 2013)

Hallo nochmal,

ich muß noch eine Frage zum Thema Google Play loswerden. Bin dort noch nicht angemeldet und gehöre zu denen, die sich die AGBs immer genau durchlesen und dadurch oft eine Rückzieher machen. Muß ich denn bei Google Play bei der Anmeldung meinen Realnamen nehmen oder kann ich auch einen Vor-/Nachnamen erfinden bzw. mir z.B. eine Art Künstlernamen geben? 
Wie habt Ihr das gemacht?

Grüße Tim


----------



## Hardwarelappen (27. April 2013)

kannst bei der Anmeldung einen erfundenen angeben. Er darf allerdings nicht lächerlich sein, da Google sowohl bei Youtube als auch Google+ Skripte verwendet, die bei lächerlichen Namen anschlagen, wenn man das so sagen kann.

Z.B. ging bei mir ein Name nicht und ein anderer ging.

Also einfach etwas realistisches aussuchen. 

Das geht aus dem Grund einfach, weil es irrelevant ist ob Benutzername sowie Kredikarteninhaber-Name gleich sind.

MfG


----------



## Tim1974 (28. April 2013)

Wieso Kreditkarteninhaber, ich hab keine und hätte ich eine würde ich die nicht angeben wollen, weil ich nur Dienste bzw. Apps nutzen möchte die kostenfrei sind und auf Kostenkontrolle größten Wert lege.
Muß man da etwa eine Kreditkarte für haben?


----------



## Hardwarelappen (28. April 2013)

Nein. Ich sage nur für den Fall, wenn du kostenpflichtige Apps o.ä. nutzen willst, muss sich dein Benutzername nicht mit dem Kreditkarteninhaber-Name decken 

Generell brauch man für kostenfreie Apps u.Ä. nicht seinen richtigen Namen angeben.
Generell brauch man für kostenpflichtige Apps u.Ä. nicht seinen richtigen Namen angeben.

MfG


----------



## Tim1974 (28. April 2013)

Ok, dann weiß ich bescheid, danke!

MfG.
Tim


----------



## Leandros (28. April 2013)

Bei Google Play kannst du dich nicht Anmelden. Es geht um ein normales Google Konto. 

Google erstellt dir mitlerweile direkt beim Erstellen eines Google Kontos ein Google+ Konto mit, somit hast du beim Erstellen eine Realnamen Pflicht (genau wie bei Facebook). 

Um nun im Play Store etwas einzukaufen musst du in Google Wallet eine Kreditkarte hinterlegen, dann kannst du Apps bezahlen, es gibt aktuell in DE noch keine alternative dazu, wird aber (hoffentlich) bald mit den Geschenkkarten auch in DE einzug halten.


----------



## Hardwarelappen (28. April 2013)

Realnamen "Pflicht"...


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. April 2013)

Wenn du dir die AGB genau durchliest und dann nen Rückzieher machst brauchst dich bei Googleplay erst gar nicht anmelden. 
Gerade wenn du nur die Gammlerapps willst, weil du zu geizig bist für etwas Geld zu zahlen, darfst du eh keine Installieren weil die zu 99% deine Kontakte auslesen oder sonstige Infos von deinem Smartphone holen worüber du keine Kontrolle hast oder du sofort mit Werbung überflutet wirst.
Solchen Leuten wünsche ich sogar fast das sie sofort mit so einer Gratisapp einen fetten Virus bekommen.


----------



## Leandros (28. April 2013)

Hardwarelappen schrieb:


> Realnamen "Pflicht"...


 
Was sollen die Anführungszeichen? Es ist dort Pflicht.

@Soldat: So schlimm ist es nu nicht ... musst halt meist mit Werbung leben, aber es gibt auch vernünftige Free Apps.


----------



## Hardwarelappen (29. April 2013)

Die Anführungszeichen sollen lediglich bedeuten, dass nicht nach nem Perso/Ausweis verlangt wird, um ein Konto zu erstellen...

Wenn du der Datenklaue Google alles freiwillig gibst schön. Ich mache das nicht


----------



## Leandros (29. April 2013)

Dann musst du damit rechnen gesperrt zu werden. 

Für Verfizierte Konten musst du aber wirklich deinen Perso einschicken, ist bei G+, FB, Twitter etc so.


----------

